# Shock: Mccain Campaign Volunteer Attacked And Mutilated In Pittsburgh



## The Paperboy (Oct 23, 2008)

Drudge:

'B' CARVED INTO 20-YEAR OLD WOMAN'S FACE... DEVELOPING...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

words of sorrow from the left in 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1  oh nebbermind!


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Drudge:
> 
> 'B' CARVED INTO 20-YEAR OLD WOMAN'S FACE... DEVELOPING...



Surely, *surely* this is not true.    America is better than that.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

You know, you really shouldn't post RUMORS on here until you have SOLID PROOF of something.

This "headline" of yours is yellow journalism, which I'm sure you are an expert at doing. You are so one sided and close minded for someone who is "reporting" the news, I'm surprised you're not a Republican plant or a Fox News Reject. 

Grow up and get a life, it's getting tired.

Just like you reporting the Michelle Obama Room Service story, WHICH YOU WERE WRONG ON! 

What's next from the lowest of the low newsboy, keep digging in the sewers!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## busara (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> words of sorrow from the left in 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1  oh nebbermind!



if this is true, it is terrible. and youre an ass for posting this willow


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

busara said:


> if this is true, it is terrible. and youre an ass for posting this willow



I may be an ass but I wasn't wrong was I?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

busara said:


> if this is true, it is terrible. and youre an ass for posting this willow



willow tree is one of the right wing nut jobs that follows newsboy all around, along with cornbread and some  other nut job. But you won't find them anywhere near the Palin or McCain threads put out there, I wonder why?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 23, 2008)

Yet the media reports _this_:



> Two supporters of Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama found handwritten death threats in their mailboxes Thursday and reported them to Villa Park police.


Political signs bring threats in Villa Park -- chicagotribune.com


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

WHERE is the link to this story you nutters? 

There is NONE, it's all  just nutjobnewsboys ramblings....


----------



## busara (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I may be an ass but I wasn't wrong was I?



yeah, every liberal on this board just waits for a thread like this to come up so they can say sad things within 2 minutes of it being posted.


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> willow tree is one of the right wing nut jobs that follows newsboy all around, along with cornbread and some  other nut job. But you won't find them anywhere near the Palin or McCain threads put out there, I wonder why?



Wait....*I* didn't know I was following the Paperboy around.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> willow tree is one of the right wing nut jobs that follows newsboy all around, along with cornbread and some  other nut job. But you won't find them anywhere near the Palin or McCain threads put out there, I wonder why?





cause we leave that shit smearing to youse guys, we gots our own shit to smear than ya very vewy much.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> You know, you really shouldn't post RUMORS on here until you have SOLID PROOF of something.
> 
> This "headline" of yours is yellow journalism, which I'm sure you are an expert at doing. You are so one sided and close minded for someone who is "reporting" the news, I'm surprised you're not a Republican plant or a Fox News Reject.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I have never know  Drudge to get something wrong especially when it's his banner.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> Wait....*I* didn't know I was following the Paperboy around.






well you are, shut up and don't argue, if a libwal says it it's gotta be true donchayaknowanything???


----------



## glockmail (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> WHERE is the link to this story you nutters?
> 
> .......



Um, Drudge?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Sorry, but I have never know  Drudge to get something wrong especially when it's his banner.



LINK?

Show me a link, and I will of course say how awful it is, as will anyone.


----------



## busara (Oct 23, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Um, Drudge?



thats a headline, not a story. im waiting for a story as well


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Um, Drudge?



Should they mail it to me?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Drudge:
> 
> 'B' CARVED INTO 20-YEAR OLD WOMAN'S FACE... DEVELOPING...


I heard a McCain supporter did it.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

they're gonna wait on factcheck!


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> well you are, shut up and don't argue, if a libwal says it it's gotta be true donchayaknowanything???



Ok....I just wish somebody had _told_ me is all.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 23, 2008)

glockmail said:


> *Um, Drudge*?






thats so rich!  Clearly, a giant among men walk on these playground yards.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I may be an ass


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

You liberals are funnee as hell, soon as news came about a McCain supporter yelling "kill him" you ran with it. creamed all over yerselves with the wickedness of McCain's crowds. No someone gets her face carved by an Obama supporter and yer biding yer time, trying to find a way to condone it..


Yes, I'm an ass all right. and proud to be one.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Yes, I'm an ass all right.


----------



## Silence (Oct 23, 2008)

if this is true, it's disgusting and the pieces of shit who did it should be put under the jail not in it.

If it's not true, willow and all those who made it up should rot in hell.


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Drudge:
> 
> 'B' CARVED INTO 20-YEAR OLD WOMAN'S FACE... DEVELOPING...



It was Barack himself!  He touched her with his hand and the 'B' appeared!  He is the antichrist!  I knew it!  I enjoy using exclamation marks!!!


----------



## busara (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> You liberals are funnee as hell, soon as news came about a McCain supporter yelling "kill him" you ran with it. creamed all over yerselves with the wickedness of McCain's crowds. No someone gets her face carved by an Obama supporter and yer biding yer time, trying to find a way to condone it..
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm an ass all right. and proud to be one.



did you trip over yourself trying to apologize for the supporters who were saying and yelling those idiotic statements?

just wondering


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

Silence said:


> if this is true, it's disgusting and the pieces of shit who did it should be put under the jail not in it.
> 
> If it's not true, willow and all those who made it up should rot in hell.



Back when libs on this board were screaming bloody murder about the evil McCain supporters over the "Kill him!" incident -- which a Secret Service investigation could not verify -- did you condemn to hell all those who conservatives who were saying "No way this is true"?

Just curious.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

Silence said:


> if this is true, it's disgusting and the pieces of shit who did it should be put under the jail not in it.
> 
> If it's not true, willow and all those who made it up should rot in hell.






how many Obama guys should rot in hell for the made up "kill him" story doyathink?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

busara said:


> did you trip over yourself trying to apologize for the supporters who were saying and yelling those idiotic statements?
> 
> just wondering






nobody said  "kill him" it was made up.


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> how many Obama guys should rot in hell for the made up "kill him" story doyathink?



You mean the one we all heard while sawwah smiled?


----------



## elvis (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> You know, you really shouldn't post RUMORS on here until you have SOLID PROOF of something.
> 
> This "headline" of yours is yellow journalism, which I'm sure you are an expert at doing. You are so one sided and close minded for someone who is "reporting" the news, I'm surprised you're not a Republican plant or a Fox News Reject.
> 
> ...



he's not a journalist, he is not required to live by their standards (at least in this forum)


----------



## busara (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> nobody said  "kill him" it was made up.



which wasnt found out until quite a bit after the fact. so does that mean you didnt? uh oh


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

jillian said:


> You mean the one we all heard while sawwah smiled?






nope, it never happened. Secret service says no, when you stop and think about it if someone had in fact yelled "Kill him" their ass would be on the ground and in the Fed. pen. But you go on believing it if you insist. If fits your style.


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> nope, it never happened. Secret service says no, when you stop and think about it if someone had in fact yelled "Kill him" their ass would be on the ground and in the Fed. pen. But you go on believing it if you insist. If fits your style.



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight...because what are you going to believe, your lying eyes or what the right wing nutcases tell you?

EVERYONE heard them yelling "kill him" and "terrorist" and "off with his head".
And no matter how many times you wack jobs try to do the goebbels lie thing... they STILL said it.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

jillian said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight...because what are you going to believe, your lying eyes or what the right wing nutcases tell you?
> 
> EVERYONE heard them yelling "kill him" and "terrorist" and "off with his head".
> And no matter how many times you wack jobs try to do the goebbels lie thing... they STILL said it.






I didn't hear it,  "Kill him" I listened several times. I didn't hear it. if I had heard it I would say so and say it's wrong.


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

jillian said:


> You mean the one we all heard while sawwah smiled?



You HEARD it?  Have you contacted the Secret Service?    They've been trying to corroborate the story but couldn't find anyone else who heard it _except the reporter who wrote the story_.   Huh.   

Maybe you should apply for a job with the Secret Service.   You clearly know more than they do.


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I didn't hear it,  "Kill him" I listened several times. I didn't hear it. if I had heard it I would say so and say it's wrong.



And we all know how good you are at proving your assertions.


----------



## Silence (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> how many Obama guys should rot in hell for the made up "kill him" story doyathink?



umm I think the media reported this willow, not Obama guys.

They got it on video you moron!

my God is there NOTHING you won't lie about?  

i'll be glad when this election is over.  Ya'll need to slither back under your rocks.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

Silence said:


> umm I think the media reported this willow, not Obama guys.
> 
> They got it on video you moron!
> 
> ...





no ****! nothing!


----------



## elvis (Oct 23, 2008)

jillian said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight...because what are you going to believe, your lying eyes or what the right wing nutcases tell you?
> 
> EVERYONE heard them yelling "kill him" and "terrorist" and "off with his head".
> And no matter how many times you wack jobs try to do the goebbels lie thing... they STILL said it.



the Nazi card.  

haven't seen that one played in a while.  lying about whether someone said something (assuming they are lying) and manipulating a country to commit mass genocide are two different things.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 23, 2008)

she refused medical treatment...local papers are not using the word carved..drudge is....the local papers are saying stratched....if she refused medical treatment i would suspect it was not carved into her face....its still not right but its being totally overplayed.


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Silence said:


> umm I think the media reported this willow, not Obama guys.
> 
> They got it on video you moron!
> 
> ...



and yet this incident seems to have occurred, and the secret service still can't verify any shouts of kill him at the rallies. do you think the secret service, which is tasked with protecting obama isn't trying hard enough, or is it possible it never happened?

Woman Attacked At ATM, Assailant Carves Letter Into Her Face - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh

"Richard said the robber took $60 from the woman, then became angry when he saw a McCain bumper sticker on the victim's car. The attacker then punched and kicked the victim, before using the knife to scratch the letter "B"


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

Silence said:


> umm I think the media reported this willow, not Obama guys.
> 
> They got it on video you moron!
> 
> ...



If they *really* had this on video, it'd be playing on a 24 hr loop at MSNBC and CNN.   I've seen plenty of reports about this on CNN and *never once* have I see video to go with it.


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## elvis (Oct 23, 2008)

del said:


> and yet this incident seems to have occurred, and the secret service still can't verify any shouts of kill him at the rallies. do you think the secret service, which is tasked with protecting obama isn't trying hard enough, or is it possible it never happened?
> 
> Woman Attacked At ATM, Assailant Carves Letter Into Her Face - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh
> 
> "Richard said the robber took $60 from the woman, then became angry when he saw a McCain bumper sticker on the victim's car. The attacker then punched and kicked the victim, before using the knife to scratch the letter "B"



 all the obama supporters  will believe the "kill him" story and disbelieve the robber story.
obama is the messiah and mccain is satan himself.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> she refused medical treatment...local papers are not using the word carved..drudge is....the local papers are saying stratched....if she refused medical treatment i would suspect it was not carved into her face....its still not right but its being totally overplayed.





the local Pittsburgh paper says "carved" that local enough for ya?

oh wait in just a matter of moments we'll have "well the bitch deserved, being a Republican and all."  yep.. just a matter of time.


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> all the obama  will believe the "kill him" story and disbelieve the robber story.
> obama is the messiah and mccain is satan himself.



all is a little broad, but no doubt there are a lot of true believers who won't see it any other way. sad, really. we're a better people than this. too bad we rarely show it. and it is a two way street, too.


----------



## Razalas (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> the local Pittsburgh paper says "carved" that local enough for ya?
> 
> oh wait in just a matter of moments we'll have "well the bitch deserved, being a Republican and all."  yep.. just a matter of time.



Don't forget that McCain's campaign invokes this type of behavior, right?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> no ****! nothing!



You make the Republican Party PROUD willowtree! 

Way to go! You are one classy broad!


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Razalas said:


> Don't forget that McCain's campaign invokes this type of behavior.



that's a good reason, huh?
dolt


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> nope, it never happened. Secret service says no, when you stop and think about it if someone had in fact yelled "Kill him" their ass would be on the ground and in the Fed. pen. But you go on believing it if you insist. If fits your style.



No, the only think that is made up is your post.

There were a couple of SS agents there who said they never heard it, but it was recorded on the videotape.


----------



## Razalas (Oct 23, 2008)

del said:


> that's a good reason, huh?
> dolt



I was being sarcastic.

There's no little "eye rolling" thing.


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know.   The more I learn about it, the more this story seems suspect to me.  

It's just barely possible that the woman knew the guy and he had personal motivations in carving "B" on her face.    There's something she's not telling us.

She refused medical treatment, for one thing.    The whole thing just seems fishy.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2008)

The woman did not seek medical treatment.

Huh?


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Chris said:


> No, the only think that is made up is your post.
> 
> There were a couple of SS agents there who said they never heard it, but it was recorded on the videotape.



yeah, and the secret service never checked the tape before saying there was no verification to be had.


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Razalas said:


> I was being sarcastic.
> 
> There's no little "eye rolling" thing.



cool ,sorry.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> I don't know.   The more I learn about it, the more this story seems suspect to me.
> 
> It's just barely possible that the woman knew the guy and he had personal motivations in carving "B" on her face.    There's something she's not telling us.
> 
> She refused medical treatment, for one thing.    The whole thing just seems fishy.



Cornbread, I salute you for a sensible post! And a rep to go with it!


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> You make the Republican Party PROUD willowtree!
> 
> Way to go! You are one classy broad!






just what is it you object to?


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> all the obama supporters  will believe the "kill him" story and disbelieve the robber story.
> obama is the messiah and mccain is satan himself.



The robbery story finally came out.

There's nothing indicating that the robbery had anything to do with her being a mccain supporter.

Also, if someone cut a 'b' into someone's forehead, shouldn't that someone have sought medical treatment?

don't feel bad, though. i didn't believe tawana brawley either.


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Cornbread, I salute you for a sensible post! And a rep to go with it!



sounds like your garden variety crackhead ATM robbery to me. either that or the woman's lying for no reason i can think of except to get on TV

or both


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

del said:


> sounds like your garden variety crackhead ATM robbery to me. either that or the woman's lying for no reason i can think of except to get on TV
> 
> or both




She's getting her 15 minutes here, isn't she? 


Good thing nutjobnewsboy posted this before all the facts were out!


----------



## Silence (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah, why didn't she seek medical treatment?  that seems odd.


----------



## elvis (Oct 23, 2008)

jillian said:


> The robbery story finally came out.
> 
> There's nothing indicating that the robbery had anything to do with her being a mccain supporter.
> 
> ...



i think there are violent extremists on both sides of the political spectrum.


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Cornbread, I salute you for a sensible post! And a rep to go with it!



Thanks, EZ.    I _knew_ you had a crush on me!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> Thanks, EZ.    I _knew_ you had a crush on me!



shhhh,,,,,,


----------



## jillian (Oct 23, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> the Nazi card.
> 
> haven't seen that one played in a while.  lying about whether someone said something (assuming they are lying) and manipulating a country to commit mass genocide are two different things.



I'm not playing the nazi card. I was simply using the proper term for the art of repeating falsehoods often enough that they become repeated as truth. 

trust me...she isn't big enough or bad enough to be a nazi.


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> She's getting her 15 minutes here, isn't she?
> 
> 
> Good thing nutjobnewsboy posted this before all the facts were out!



well the drudge banner said "carved" and the story says "scratched"
i would have waited for the link myself, but it is silly season.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

del said:


> well the drudge banner said "carved" and the story says "scratched"
> i would have waited for the link myself, but it is silly season.



Is that when we go hunting for those pesky "wabbits?"


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

After all that it seems that everyone is agreement.

The "B" face woman is mostly likely a crazy crack whore trying to get on TV.

What are we going to agrue about NOW???


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> After all that it seems that everyone is agreement.
> 
> The "B" face woman is mostly likely a crazy crack whore trying to get on TV.
> 
> What are we going to agrue about NOW???



Anyone going to watch "The Office" tonight?


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> After all that it seems that everyone is agreement.
> 
> The "B" face woman is mostly likely a crazy crack whore trying to get on TV.
> 
> What are we going to agrue about NOW???



don't you worry. somebody will think of something


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

we're getting their folks, it's almost the victims fault,, hhee heee heee!


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Is that when we go hunting for those pesky "wabbits?"



shhhh

be vewy......
oh, you know


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> After all that it seems that everyone is agreement.
> 
> The "B" face woman is mostly likely a crazy crack whore trying to get on TV.
> 
> What are we going to agrue about NOW???


How about the assumption on so many peoples part that black people are evil?


----------



## Razalas (Oct 23, 2008)

Ravi said:


> How about the assumption on so many peoples part that black people are evil?



Hey, that's a good one!

Wait..


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> we're getting their folks, it's almost the victims fault,, hhee heee heee!



Masterful!!!


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Ravi said:


> How about the assumption on so many peoples part that black people are evil?



how about the assumption on your part that so many people think blacks are evil?

or how about the assumption on my part that you assume that most people think blacks are evil?

that should get us to at least 5:20 EDT.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2008)

del said:


> how about the assumption on your part that so many people think blacks are evil?
> 
> or how about the assumption on my part that you assume that most people think blacks are evil?
> 
> that should get us to at least 5:20 EDT.


At least you didn't assume I'm usually too stupid to use an apostrophe.


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

del said:


> how about the assumption on your part that so many people think blacks are evil?
> 
> or how about the assumption on my part that you assume that most people think blacks are evil?
> 
> that should get us to at least 5:20 EDT.



Willow has a point.    What was that woman doing in that part of town, anyway?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> Willow has a point.    What was that woman doing in that part of town, anyway?






she's white trash, she deserved what she got!


----------



## del (Oct 23, 2008)

Ravi said:


> At least you didn't assume I'm usually too stupid to use an apostrophe.



if we go into spelling and grammar, we'll be here all night.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

Woman Attacked At ATM, Assailant Carves Letter Into Her Face - Democratic Underground


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Woman Attacked At ATM, Assailant Carves Letter Into Her Face - Democratic Underground





Surprise the hell outta me.    The woman is just some lady and the guy is just some bum.    Who'da thought that crooks pay such close attention to elections?   Huh.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 23, 2008)

Woman Attacked At ATM, Assailant Carves Letter Into Her Face - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh


I think the lady is coo coo


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> Woman Attacked At ATM, Assailant Carves Letter Into Her Face - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh
> 
> 
> I think the lady is coo coo



Willow Tree? Yep, me too!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's the FreeRepublic thread if you care to look.
McCain Staffer Mugged and a "B" Carved into Her Face by Attacker - Photo ADDED


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> Woman Attacked At ATM, Assailant Carves Letter Into Her Face - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh
> 
> 
> I think the lady is coo coo



How IS you face coming along BTW ?


----------



## Gem (Oct 23, 2008)

Woman: Robber cut face over McCain sticker on car


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2008)

The guy must be a tat artist. That's one clear B, I wonder how much time he spent on it?


----------



## KMAN (Oct 23, 2008)

ravi is a good example of the typical liberal....  If this would have happen to a Obama supporter there would have been riots in the street.... 

ravi - that is embarrassing for you to not the problem with this...  and you liberals wonder why you are so hated....


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn.

This is all too "Susan Smith" for me.    I never believed her either, and for the same reason -- the crazy look in her eyes.    My gut is just telling me that this woman carved the B in her own face.

If I had to choose I'd rather this have been done by the robber, but I just don't think so.   When this comes out the left is going to have a field day smearing the right with it.   

This just doesn't pass the smell test for me.

Pleeeeeeeze let me be wrong.....Pleeeeeeeeze


----------



## Ravi (Oct 23, 2008)

KMAN said:


> ravi is a good example of the typical liberal....  If this would have happen to a Obama supporter there would have been riots in the street....
> 
> ravi - that is embarrassing for you to not the problem with this...  and you liberals wonder why you are so hated....


I'll try not to lose any sleep over your negative opinion of me.

I think there is a 1% chance that this story is real.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 23, 2008)

KMAN said:


> ravi is a good example of the typical liberal....  If this would have happen to a Obama supporter there would have been riots in the street....
> 
> ravi - that is embarrassing for you to not the problem with this...  and you liberals wonder why you are so hated....



Let me ask you this KKKMan:

Why is what a crazy guy did to a girl a lib thing? Is this how you think all libs act, or are you mature enough to chalk it up to a crazy dude doing something crazy. (If the story pans out that is)


----------



## Silence (Oct 23, 2008)

Gem said:


> Woman: Robber cut face over McCain sticker on car



wow...I'm impressed with how clear the whites of her eyes are having a shiner like that!  I've seen some black yes in my days and the eye in question is almost always red, puffy and swollen and the white almost always has broken blood vessels in it.  

nice make-up job I'd say 

and why is the B backwards?  looks more like an 8 to me


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 23, 2008)

That's how we say hello to real americans.  We are godless after all.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 23, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Willow Tree? Yep, me too!






I think so too!


----------



## glockmail (Oct 23, 2008)

> The robber is described as a dark-skinned black man...


Woman Attacked, Letter Scratched Into Her Face - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh

Whouda thunk?


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 23, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Drudge:
> 
> 'B' CARVED INTO 20-YEAR OLD WOMAN'S FACE... DEVELOPING...


Could this be the link 
Woman Attacked, Letter Scratched Into Her Face - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 23, 2008)

Silence said:


> wow...I'm impressed with how clear the whites of her eyes are having a shiner like that!  I've seen some black yes in my days and the eye in question is almost always red, puffy and swollen and the white almost always has broken blood vessels in it.
> 
> nice make-up job I'd say
> 
> and why is the B backwards?  looks more like an 8 to me


The reason the B is backward is because the bassakward dumbdown obama nut couldnt spell... can you understand this you brainless fruitloop....


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 23, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> Damn.
> 
> This is all too "Susan Smith" for me.    I never believed her either, and for the same reason -- the crazy look in her eyes.    My gut is just telling me that this woman carved the B in her own face.
> 
> ...


You are, go back and sniff the gasoline again, itll all start to make sense???
The Lion is pissed and will piss fire- Whitelion


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 23, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Woman Attacked, Letter Scratched Into Her Face - Pittsburgh News Story - WTAE Pittsburgh
> 
> Whouda thunk?



I wanna call bs on this so bad.  It sounds fishy.  Is this another Joe the plumber?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 24, 2008)

WhiteLion said:


> The reason the B is backward is because the bassakward dumbdown obama nut couldnt spell... can you understand this you brainless fruitloop....


Or she did it while looking in the mirror.

This is pathetic, really.


----------



## editec (Oct 24, 2008)

Heard about this on TV.

It sounds kinda fishy to me.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

If she was attacked, find the guilty bastard and carve a c for coward on his face.

If she is lying, then prosecute her.




> ravi is a good example of the typical liberal.... If this would have happen to a Obama supporter there would have been riots in the street....
> 
> ravi - that is embarrassing for you to not the problem with this... and you liberals wonder why you are so hated....



We liberals are only hated by some nut cases on the right who have been braiwashed by the RNC Slime Machine. Get a fucking life.  Conservatives are not god's chosen few.

We would still be a British colony if they had their way.


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 24, 2008)

White America, welcome to life under black rule.


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Or she did it while looking in the mirror.
> 
> This is pathetic, really.



That was going to be my response, too. Plus, if the B is that perfect, she couldn't have been struggling. If someone comes at someone's face with a knife, I'm pretty sure they'd be moving around a bit.

But... I'm not about to blame some nebulous group of "McCain supporters" for perpetrating a fraud... I figure this woman, assuming it is what we think it is, is just really troubled.

On the other hand, you've already seen how some of the loonies decided this "black man" who "carved a [backwards] B into her face must be an Obama supporter. 

And if he were, he'd still be a sicko.

But I don't believe there's any such person any more than I did when Tawana did her thing.


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> White America, welcome to life under black rule.



Congratulations. You've officially become a freak. Before you were just hateful.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

gayboymsnbc said:


> ...
> 
> We would still be a British colony if [conservatives] had their way.


 Explain.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I wanna call bs on this so bad.  It sounds fishy.  Is this another Joe the plumber?


Are you still drinking Kool Aid?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Explain.



Conservatives wanted to stay a part of England, not become an independent nation.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Conservatives wanted to stay a part of England, not become an independent nation.


 Then who wrote the Declaration of Independence, fought the Revolutionary War then wrote the Constitution?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 24, 2008)

jillian said:


> That was going to be my response, too. Plus, if the B is that perfect, she couldn't have been struggling. If someone comes at someone's face with a knife, I'm pretty sure they'd be moving around a bit.
> 
> But... I'm not about to blame some nebulous group of "McCain supporters" for perpetrating a fraud... I figure this woman, assuming it is what we think it is, is just really troubled.
> 
> ...


Maybe she thought it was her best way of supporting McCain, by making black people look like shits.


----------



## Silence (Oct 24, 2008)

Police gave her a polygraph because she's given different versions of events and they also wonder why the B is backwards on her face.  

I suspect this is going to be revealed as a fraud and then it's going to make McCain's camp look even more pathetic.  

This speaks to the worse base of our population.  Especially when I see the Cons on this board automatically accepting this as fact and not even entertaining the possibility that this woman is troubled and did this to gain attention for herself.  

The Obama campaign released a statement saying their thoughts and prayers were with her.  McCain personally called her.  It seems she's getting what she wanted if the whole goal was to gain attention.

There is video surveillance from the ATM that the police need to verify.  

I'll be watching as this story progresses.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Explain.



The Bill Of Rights in our Constitution . . . are ten liberal amendments. It was the liberals who made sure there was a definite separation of church and state in the USA after sordid experiences with the Catholic Inquisition, and later The Church of England.

Conservatives would have never started the American Revolution.

The conservatives of that time were the Tories who supported King George and the status quo in power, wealth and business. 

It was the young liberals who wintered at Valley Forge and followed George Washington through years of suffering to ultimately win our freedom in the American Revolution . . . not conservatives.

Even Abraham Lincoln, the founder of the Republican Party, was a liberal. Most people forget that Democrats of the time were the conservatives when Lincoln was elected. Southern conservatives wanted to protect their huge agribusiness holdings (slaves) as property. 

Lincoln was the liberal who wanted to free the slaves.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 24, 2008)

police are now asking question about her account of what happened..she didnt report it for 45 minutes etc etc etc...and anyone with experience with face painting knows that is done in a mirror.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Then who wrote the Declaration of Independence, fought the Revolutionary War then wrote the Constitution?



Progressives.  

Who gave women the right to vote, freed blacks, had the balls to fuck with mother England, educate the masses, etc?

Thomas Jefferson's election as president in the "Revolution of 1800," overthrowing the conservative, centralizing Federalist party, seemed to augur well for what most Virginians favored -- liberal, limited, and cheap government in a physically expanding nation. But, by the time of Jefferson's death -- portentously on July 4, 1826, fifty years to the day -- raucous democracy was replacing genteel republicanism. Public spiritedness -- Jefferson called it virtue -- was giving way to narrow individualism and materialism. And the Virginia Dynasty was about to be displaced by a succession of "log cabin" presidents.

Becoming Americans - The Story of Virginia

Anyone that says Lincoln was a Republican and therefore a Conservative doesn't know history.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

> White America, welcome to life under black rule.



W.J.  What a Jerkoff.

No problem with the white rule?  WJ?


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

Conservatives want to hold on to the present (past).  Liberals want change.

The American Revolution wasn't started by  conservatives.


----------



## mattskramer (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know if the claim is true or not.  Anyway, it is wrong for anyone to physically attack or even threaten another person.  If this incident happened, then I am sorry that it happened.  The victim should be greatly compensated and the attacker should be severely punished.  How is that?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> The Bill Of Rights in our Constitution . . . are ten liberal amendments. It was the liberals who made sure there was a definite separation of church and state in the USA after sordid experiences with the Catholic Inquisition, and later The Church of England.
> 
> Conservatives would have never started the American Revolution.
> 
> ...





sealybobo said:


> Progressives.
> 
> Who gave women the right to vote, freed blacks, had the balls to fuck with mother England, educate the masses, etc?
> 
> ...


 You are confused as to how the definition of liberalism and conservatism has changed over the past 250 years. This is expected, as contemporary liberals tend to think of things as static; zero sum gain.

Contemporary conservatives want the federal government to restrict itself to the enumerated policies listed in the Constitution. Lincoln was heavily influenced by the Radical Republicans who fought for the ideals of the Declaration of Independence. The Republican Party is responsible for the Civil Rights Acts, all five of which were opposed by the Democrat Party, the bastion of contemporary liberals.

These are facts; self evident, and cannot be denied.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *sealybobo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Women and blacks always had the right to vote. Liberals just made sure it stopped being taken away from them.


----------



## nia588 (Oct 24, 2008)

the story is true, i saw it on CNN this morning. but what does this have to do with Obama? there are crazy supporters out there just like there are crazy McCain supporters out there.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> You are confused as to how the definition of liberalism and conservatism has changed over the past 250 years. This is expected, as contemporary liberals tend to think of things as static; zero sum gain.
> 
> The Republican Party is responsible for the Civil Rights Acts, all five of which were opposed by the Democrat Party, the bastion of contemporary liberals.



How can you say the first thing about us and then do the very same thing you accuse us of in your last comment?    Classic Republican spin.  YOU need to learn that the GOP has come a long way from the days they were responsible for civil rights.  It's called the Southern Strategy.  Also wiki the Great Mississippi Flood of 1927.  The Republicans shit on blacks EXACTLY how they shit on them after Katrina.


----------



## politicalguy (Oct 24, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> Damn.
> 
> This is all too "Susan Smith" for me.    I never believed her either, and for the same reason -- the crazy look in her eyes.    My gut is just telling me that this woman carved the B in her own face.
> 
> ...



I think if she were to carve it into her own face it would at least face the right direction.

And I agree that if this had happened between a black Obama supporter and a white culprit than things would be drastically different. Reverse discrimination doesn't make things any better.

It pisses me off more that this guy would associate Obama with his crime...it makes the Democrats look bad for something they had no control over. People should look at this story and sympathize  with the victim whose freedom of speech was violated physically. People MUST also realize that this crime in no shape or form represents the Democratic Party or Obama.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

nia588 said:


> the story is true, i saw it on CNN this morning. but what does this have to do with Obama? there are crazy supporters out there just like there are crazy McCain supporters out there.



Man who took hostages at Hillary Clinton campaign office pleads guilty; gets 3 years in jail

Man who took hostages at Hillary Clinton campaign office pleads guilty; gets 3 years in jail

Police: Man shot churchgoers over liberal views

Police: Man shot churchgoers over liberal views


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> How can you say the first thing about us and then do the very same thing you accuse us of in your last comment?    Classic Republican spin.  YOU need to learn that the GOP has come a long way from the days they were responsible for civil rights.  It's called the Southern Strategy.  Also wiki the Great Mississippi Flood of 1927.  The Republicans shit on blacks EXACTLY how they shit on them after Katrina.



I'm not surprised that you deny the undeniable.


----------



## politicalguy (Oct 24, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Women and blacks always had the right to vote. Liberals just made sure it stopped being taken away from them.



Actually that is entirely false. 

When the the 13th Amendment was signed which abolished slavery the Republican Party was the party of the North and the Democratic Party was the conservative party in the south- their party platform was to disenfranchise African Americans and Women. In fact, minorities did NOT have the right to vote; the 14th Amendment of equal protection under the law did not pertain to women and colored people with such acts like the Chinese Exclusion Act. It was after the 15th Amendment was passed, the Supreme Court ruled that the Texas Democratic Party's primary which barred African American citizens from voting was unconstitutional in the Smith Vs. Alwright Case. 

In fact it wasn't until after woman's suffrage post 1920's and the passing of the 19th Amendment (and overruling of Minor Vs. Happersette) that the Republican and Democratice party switched positions. It was during the Civil Rights Movement when liberals became Democrats and vice versa.

Just the facts


----------



## nia588 (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Man who took hostages at Hillary Clinton campaign office pleads guilty; gets 3 years in jail
> 
> Man who took hostages at Hillary Clinton campaign office pleads guilty; gets 3 years in jail
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKUovpF9LWU]YouTube - More Racism at a Palin Rally in PA[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIgv992NZs0]YouTube - Racist McCain Palin Supporters[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I'm not surprised that you deny the undeniable.



There you go again, projecting on me.  The Republican party was the liberal party back then.  

Republicans used to also be anti war.  Correct?  They didn't even want to get into WW2.  

I was reading about Lincoln and look what I found:  

Other important legislation involved economic matters, including the first income tax and higher tariffs.

So Lincoln is to blame for the income tax and tariffs?  Therefore that is true of Republicans today.  Must be, right?


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I'm not surprised that you deny the undeniable.



Clearly, this kid has never heard of those great Democrat leaders, George C. Wallace and Robert Byrd.  Because, of course, only Republicans can be racist.


----------



## politicalguy (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> There you go again, projecting on me.  The Republican party was the liberal party back then.
> 
> Republicans used to also be anti war.  Correct?  They didn't even want to get into WW2.
> 
> ...



smith vs. alwright


----------



## Ravi (Oct 24, 2008)

politicalguy said:


> Actually that is entirely false.
> 
> When the the 13th Amendment was signed which abolished slavery the Republican Party was the party of the North and the Democratic Party was the conservative party in the south- their party platform was to disenfranchise African Americans and Women. In fact, minorities did NOT have the right to vote; the 14th Amendment of equal protection under the law did not pertain to women and colored people with such acts like the Chinese Exclusion Act. It was after the 15th Amendment was passed, the Supreme Court ruled that the Texas Democratic Party's primary which barred African American citizens from voting was unconstitutional in the Smith Vs. Alwright Case.
> 
> ...


You may interpret it however you want. My reading of the constitution is that we enjoy all rights until the government takes them away from us. Just because we started taking rights away immediately doesn't mean the rights didn't exist.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> There you go again, projecting on me.  The Republican party was the liberal party back then.
> 
> Republicans used to also be anti war.  Correct?  They didn't even want to get into WW2.
> 
> ...



Yes they were small L liberal. That's why they were called the _Radical _Republicans. They fought for the ideals of the Revolution as I stated earlier. Contrast that with big L Contemporary Liberals who want to increase the size and scope of government, restrict freedom of speech, screw property rights and take away our right to self-defense. 

Everyone who is sane is anti-war. The Republicans prior to WW2 were isolationists, preferring to let Europe rot, as I do today.

Lincoln's taxes were to raise funds to fight the Civil Way. FDR's were for WW2. What's your point with that?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 24, 2008)

politicalguy said:


> I think if she were to carve it into her own face it would at least face the right direction.



Unless she did it while looking in a mirror...the B is a mirror image.


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 24, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Or she did it while looking in the mirror.
> 
> This is pathetic, really.


I bet you believe the earth is flat???


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

WhiteLion said:


> I bet you believe the earth is flat???



lord THATS not an ironic accusation at all, mr Aslan!


----------



## Silence (Oct 24, 2008)

nia588 said:


> the story is true, i saw it on CNN this morning. but what does this have to do with Obama? there are crazy supporters out there just like there are crazy McCain supporters out there.



The story is true insomuch as the woman claims she was attacked, yes.  The police are still investigating her claims that she was attacked because the robber saw a mccain/palin sticker on her car.  

My question, when you go to the ATM and are standing there, how does anyone know for sure which car is yours?  and if his purpose was to rob her why would he take the time to read a bumper sticker and then comment and attack her based on that?  

the entire senerio flys in the face of logic IMO.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

Speaking of Lincoln and protectionism:

The fledgling Republican Party led by Abraham Lincoln, who called himself a "Henry Clay tariff Whig", strongly opposed free trade and when formed the party implemented a 44 percent tariff during the Civil War in part to pay for the building of the Union-Pacific Railroad, the war effort, and to protect American industry.[6] President William McKinley stated the United States' stance under the Republican Party (who had won every election for President except the two non-consecutive terms of Grover Cleveland until 1912 maintaining Lincoln's economic principles) as thus:

    "Under free trade the trader is the master and the producer the slave. Protection is but the law of nature, the law of self-preservation, of self-development, of securing the highest and best destiny of the race of man. [It is said] that protection is immoral&#8230;. Why, if protection builds up and elevates 63,000,000 [the U.S. population] of people, the influence of those 63,000,000 of people elevates the rest of the world. We cannot take a step in the pathway of progress without benefitting mankind everywhere. Well, they say, &#8216;Buy where you can buy the cheapest'&#8230;. Of course, that applies to labor as to everything else. Let me give you a maxim that is a thousand times better than that, and it is the protection maxim: &#8216;Buy where you can pay the easiest.' And that spot of earth is where labor wins its highest rewards."[7]

The tariff and support of protection to support the growth of infrastructure and industrialization of the nation became a leading tenet of the Republican Party thereafter until the Eisenhower administration and the onset of the Cold War.
Protectionism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> Clearly, this kid has never heard of those great Democrat leaders, George C. Wallace and Robert Byrd.  Because, of course, only Republicans can be racist.



those people are all republican now... you can thank Nixon and his southern strategy for that. I'll even give you a Newmax site for it. 



> The "Southern strategy" was a phrase concocted by political analyst Kevin Phillips more than three decades ago, and it accurately described the political situation of those years. The South, once a bastion of the Democratic Party, was up for grabs in the years between 1948 and 1984. In the close elections of 1960, 1968 and 1976, the South provided the popular vote margin for the winners.



Why the GOP's Southern Strategy Ended, Part I


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 24, 2008)

Silence said:


> The story is true insomuch as the woman claims she was attacked, yes.  The police are still investigating her claims that she was attacked because the robber saw a mccain/palin sticker on her car.
> 
> My question, when you go to the ATM and are standing there, how does anyone know for sure which car is yours?  and if his purpose was to rob her why would he take the time to read a bumper sticker and then comment and attack her based on that?
> 
> the entire senerio flys in the face of logic IMO.



Sort of...nobody really knows how true the story is at all, actually.   Apparently there is some discrepancy with the ATM/bank she says she withdrew money from as well.    And she blogged before it happened "I'm in the wrong side of town"....dunno its all just fucking weird.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 24, 2008)

And now apparently her story is changing...she isn't sure if the attacker was angered by a button she had on, or her car bumper sticker...and she says he also groped her now.


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2008)

Where have I seen this before? oh yeah, I know... 

"No one manipsunates me"... lol...


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 24, 2008)

WhiteLion said:


> I bet you believe the earth is flat???



So does Michelle Malkin believe the earth is flat as well?

Michelle Malkin  Why that McCain volunteer&#8217;s &#8220;mutilation&#8221; story smells awfully weird; Update: Police to administer polygraph; conflicting evidence at scene


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

> Because, of course, only Republicans can be racist.



This is so typical of the right.  Must be a frigging sound bite mailed to you.  Make a statement like this on your own and then accuse the left of saying it.  Piss off.

Where on these threads has anyone but a rightie stated that only a Republican be racist.

Please get some new sound bites.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 24, 2008)

WhiteLion said:


> I bet you believe the earth is flat???


Nope, that's why I'm not stupid enough to believe someone spent quite a bit of time and effort in carving a perfect backward B on someone's face while they were angry and panicking about getting arrested.

The again, fake black guys seem to have amazing powers.


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 24, 2008)

jillian said:


> those people are all republican now... you can thank Nixon and his southern strategy for that. I'll even give you a Newmax site for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the GOP's Southern Strategy Ended, Part I



WHAT???

George Wallace, fmr DEMOCRAT governer of Alabama, has been dead for 10 years.  He was famous for saying "Segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever."  He DID change his mind on race relations in later years, but he was a Democrat to the end.

Robert Byrd (D-WV) is *still in the senate*. He is a former grand dragon (or some silly title like that) of the KKK.     Did you miss the "D" beside his name?

Here's your lunch.   Enjoy.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

Police: McCain volunteer changes ATM attack story

PITTSBURGH (AP) - Pittsburgh police say a McCain campaign volunteer who said she was held down by a black man who cut the letter "B" in her face has changed her story.

Police spokeswoman Diane Richard says investigators gave the 20-year-old woman a lie-detector test and are "looking at some inconsistencies" in her story.

The student, Ashley Todd, of College Station, Texas, initially said a black man robbed her at knifepoint Wednesday night and then cut her cheek after seeing a McCain sticker on her car.
*
Police say bank surveillance footage doesn't show her at an ATM where she says she was attacked.*
*
Todd, who is white, now says she was knocked unconscious and doesn't remember being cut. She now says she only discovered the wound later.*

No arrests have been made. 

Police: McCain volunteer changes ATM attack story


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 24, 2008)

I KNEW this woman's insanity was going to come out and be painted against the McCain camp.   The media is going to LOOOOOOOOVE using this against McCain.

What they won't do, of course, is bother to look at the possibility that she could be an Obama plant.


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> WHAT???
> 
> George Wallace, fmr DEMOCRAT governer of Alabama, has been dead for 10 years.  He was famous for saying "Segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever."  He DID change his mind on race relations in later years, but he was a Democrat to the end.
> 
> ...



Because, of course, the fact that one person still exists from that time is, of course, evidence that the southern strategy admitted to, recognized, and practiced by the repubs doesn't exist. you're funny CO... truly. Do you walk around with your hands over your ears saying "la la la la la"?

And, in case it's escaped your notice, those were all little ole red states.

Enjoy dessert. Take a second helping. They say chocolate replicates the feeling of love. *hugs and kisses*


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> I KNEW this woman's insanity was going to come out and be painted against the McCain camp.   The media is going to LOOOOOOOOVE using this against McCain.
> 
> What they won't do, of course, is bother to look at the possibility that she could be an Obama plant.



That tinfoil hat get too tight?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> I KNEW this woman's insanity was going to come out and be painted against the McCain camp.   The media is going to LOOOOOOOOVE using this against McCain.
> 
> What they won't do, of course, is bother to look at the possibility that she could be an Obama plant.



oh NOW she's an obama plant, eh?





Yesterday's jewel of the Drudge Prom is NOW a democratic plant when it comes out that she is an attention yearning nutcase?




good job!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 24, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I heard a McCain supporter did it.


And Ravi calls another one right.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 24, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> I KNEW this woman's insanity was going to come out and be painted against the McCain camp.   The media is going to LOOOOOOOOVE using this against McCain.
> 
> What they won't do, of course, is bother to look at the possibility that she could be an Obama plant.



Maybe because they know the fact that shes been a part of the College Republicans for years, eh?


----------



## Gem (Oct 24, 2008)

Police: McCain volunteer changes ATM attack story

Inconsistencies in her lie-detector test.  This will probably fall apart this afternoon or over the weekend.


----------



## CornbreadOracle (Oct 24, 2008)

jillian said:


> Because, of course, the fact that one person still exists from that time is, of course, evidence that the southern strategy admitted to, recognized, and practiced by the repubs doesn't exist. you're funny CO... truly. Do you walk around with your hands over your ears saying "la la la la la"?
> 
> And, in case it's escaped your notice, those were all little ole red states.
> 
> Enjoy dessert. Take a second helping. They say chocolate replicates the feeling of love. *hugs and kisses*




When did I say that the Southern Strategy didn't exist?   It had it's day.  I am from Alabama.   The people you're reading about are people I live among.   I also know that TODAY often the most racist, most bigotted and IGNORANT voters in this area will turn right around and say they vote Democrat because "the Democrat is for the working man."  

But you go ahead and make all the assumptions you want about how racist and awful the Republican party is.   We like it when you misjudge us.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Speaking of Lincoln and protectionism:
> 
> The fledgling Republican Party led by Abraham Lincoln, who called himself a "Henry Clay tariff Whig", strongly opposed free trade and when formed the party implemented a 44 percent tariff during the Civil War in part to pay for the building of the Union-Pacific Railroad, the war effort, and to protect American industry.[6] President William McKinley stated the United States' stance under the Republican Party (who had won every election for President except the two non-consecutive terms of Grover Cleveland until 1912 maintaining Lincoln's economic principles) as thus:
> 
> ...



wikipedia


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

Indeed, the guy who avoids posting evidence likes it's death should probably be the first guy to laugh at a truthful link from wiki!





If I can get a midget to make fun of how tall I am and a homeless dude to make fun of my annual income we may very well have the Trifecta of Hilarious Shit come together like Voltron.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

Shogun said:


> .... truthful link from wiki!
> 
> ......


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Contemporary Liberals who want to increase the size and scope of government, restrict freedom of speech, screw property rights and take away our right to self-defense.
> 
> Everyone who is sane is anti-war. The Republicans prior to WW2 were isolationists, preferring to let Europe rot, as I do today.
> 
> Lincoln's taxes were to raise funds to fight the Civil Way. FDR's were for WW2. What's your point with that?



1.  Bush grew the government way more than Clinton.  
2. Do  you remember the GOP congress sensoring or admonishing a liberal political website when it questioned General Betrayus?  Do we try to ban Rush Limbaugh for blatantly lying on a daily basis?  Are you kidding me with this?
3. If you haven't noticed, the GOP screwed up the housing market, which kind of goes along with your concept of screwing property rights.  And I seem to remember stories about Bush/Delay's government snatching up people's property that was worth $1 million but only paying them current market values.  That family would have sat on the land until values went back up but they were forced to move.  Do you want a link?  Just consider this a story from a Liberal Joe the Land Owner.  You guys have your plumbers, and we have our property owners who got screwed under the GOP.

And no one is taking your right to self defense.  Did you hear Biden?  If Obama tried to take his guns away he'd have problems.  True with me too.  No one is taking your guns away.

But we do have to address the gun manufacturers making so many guns that go out un accounted for and they end up in inner city gangs hands.  And the deregulated system the way it is now encourages this because the gun companies make more money.  Public safety is more important.  

You are holding on to 40 year old wedge issues that don't even exist anymore.  Or you have been drinking Karl Rove's koolaid for way too long.  Rush, Hannity and O'Reilly are liars.  Spin meisters.  Pied Pippers.  And you are the rat.


----------



## busara (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


>



how bout you show where its wrong instead of plugging your ears. do you have a more reliable source?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


>



Do you have another source that indicates a different of opinion on Lincoln's thought on Tariffs?  I'd love to see you do something a bit more interesting than hiding behind smileys.  Please, post your evidence that suggests otherwise so I can put one more notch on the wall indicating each occasion I stomp you in the balls with evidence, dude... Please, I've got Henry Clay waiting on the wing.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

busara said:


> how bout you show where its wrong instead of plugging your ears. do you have a more reliable source?



oh no.. you see, THIS is how colleges teach em to do things up there in the bastion of intelligence that is the northeast!  I mean, he's an ENGINEER for christ's sakes!


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


>



No one likes war?

Disaster Capitalists Reap Profits

Disaster Capitalists Reap Profits

One week after the no-bid service deals were announced, the world caught its first glimpse of the real prize. After years of back-room arm-twisting, Iraq is officially flinging open six of its major oil fields, accounting for around half of its known reserves, to foreign investors. According to Iraq's oil minister, the long-term contracts will be signed within a year. While ostensibly under control of the Iraq National Oil Company, foreign firms will keep 75 percent of the value of the contracts, leaving just 25 percent for their Iraqi partners. 

So what makes such lousy deals possible in Iraq, which has already suffered so much? Ironically, it is Iraq's suffering--its never-ending crisis--that is the rationale for an arrangement that threatens to drain its treasury of its main source of revenue. The logic goes like this: Iraq's oil industry needs foreign expertise because years of punishing sanctions starved it of new technology and the invasion and continuing violence degraded it further. And Iraq urgently needs to start producing more oil. Why? Again because of the war. The country is shattered, and the billions handed out in no-bid contracts to Western firms have failed to rebuild the country. And that's where the new no-bid contracts come in: they will raise more money, but Iraq has become such a treacherous place that the oil majors must be induced to take the risk of investing. Thus the invasion of Iraq neatly creates the argument for its subsequent pillage. 

Several of the architects of the Iraq War no longer even bother to deny that oil was a major motivator. On National Public Radio's To the Point, Fadhil Chalabi, an Iraqi advisor to the State Department in the lead-up to the invasion, recently described the war as "a strategic move on the part of the United States of America and the UK to have a military presence in the Gulf in order to secure [oil] supplies in the future." Chalabi, who served as Iraq's oil under secretary, described this as "a primary objective." 

Invading countries to seize their natural resources is illegal under the Geneva Conventions. That means that the huge task of rebuilding Iraq's infrastructure--including its oil infrastructure--is the financial responsibility of Iraq's invaders. They should be forced to pay reparations. (Recall that Saddam Hussein's regime paid $9 billion to Kuwait in reparations for its 1990 invasion.) Instead, Iraq is being forced to sell 75 percent of its national patrimony to pay the bills for its own illegal invasion and occupation.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> 1.  Bush grew the government way more than Clinton.
> 2. Do  you remember the GOP congress sensoring or admonishing a liberal political website when it questioned General Betrayus?  Do we try to ban Rush Limbaugh for blatantly lying on a daily basis?  Are you kidding me with this?
> 3. If you haven't noticed, the GOP screwed up the housing market, which kind of goes along with your concept of screwing property rights.  And I seem to remember stories about Bush/Delay's government snatching up people's property that was worth $1 million but only paying them current market values.  That family would have sat on the land until values went back up but they were forced to move.  Do you want a link?  Just consider this a story from a Liberal Joe the Land Owner.  You guys have your plumbers, and we have our property owners who got screwed under the GOP.
> 
> ...


1.	Bush fought a war. Wars cost lots of money. And he isnt conservative.
2.	Show me where they _censored_. Liberals are trying to re-impose the Fairness Doctrine which will silence pundits like Limbaugh.
3.	Actually, it was the Democrats who invented Fannie and Freddie, staffed them with Democrats who used the profits to contribute to Democrat campaigns, forced the banks to lend to people who couldnt afford it, causing the housing bubble, and forced Fannie and Freddie to buy the risky loans.
4.	The Liberal base is actively pursuing gun bans.

These are all facts, and they are undeniable.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> No one likes war?
> 
> Disaster Capitalists Reap Profits
> 
> Disaster Capitalists Reap Profits.....


  Naomi Klein of _The Nation_.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Do you have another source that indicates a different of opinion on Lincoln's thought on Tariffs?  ...


 Where have I commented on Lincoln's use of tariffs?  

It appears that you are stomping on your own balls.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Naomi Klein of _The Nation_.



laughing at evidence AGAIN, eh dude?  Have you posted anything outside of smileys and retarded opinions yet?  I take it you didn't want to dive into Lincoln's protectionism, eh guy?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Where have I commented on Lincoln's use of tariffs?
> 
> It appears that you are stomping on your own balls.



Not at all.  You seem to have a problem with wiki despite the truth of it's posted information.  So, please, let's see you whip out anything that is MORE exact on the Lincoln protectionism.. Come on, tootsie.. Show us how that big bad northeastern engineering education is like the stay puft marshmallow man tromping through the NYC of our wiki sources!


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

Shogun said:


> laughing at evidence AGAIN, eh dude?  Have you posted anything outside of smileys and retarded opinions yet?  I take it you didn't want to dive into Lincoln's protectionism, eh guy?


 A far left opinion piece is "evidence"? Clearly you didn't learn much from your 100 level introductory to hard science classes at your local Liberal Arts college that Daddy paid for.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Naomi Klein of _The Nation_.



Oh, you have read her stuff?  Tell me what is funny about it.  What flaws do you find?  

Rupert Murdoc purposely lied about Michelle Obama ordering lobster.  You and your side have no integrity, so you assume neither does our side.  You are wrong again, and again, and again.

Don't you get sick of being wrong?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 24, 2008)

kdka.com - McCain Campaign Worker Confessed To Making Up Story Of Attack



> *
> A Pittsburgh police commander told KDKA Investigator Marty Griffin that Ashley Todd confessed to making up the story & is facing charges
> PITTSBURGH (KDKA) &#8213; Police sources tell KDKA that a campaign worker has now confessed to making up a story that a mugger attacked her and cut the letter "B" in her face after seeing her McCain bumper sticker.
> *
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

Shogun said:


> laughing at evidence AGAIN, eh dude?  Have you posted anything outside of smileys and retarded opinions yet?  I take it you didn't want to dive into Lincoln's protectionism, eh guy?



I imagine his real reaction to all this information is   and then he  and then he  that God will give him the power to rebutt all of us  and eventually nothing comes to him and all he has is  but it's coming across like


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Oh, you have read her stuff?  Tell me what is funny about it.  What flaws do you find?
> 
> Rupert Murdoc purposely lied about Michelle Obama ordering lobster.  You and your side have no integrity, so you assume neither does our side.  You are wrong again, and again, and again.
> 
> Don't you get sick of being wrong?


 Time and again you have accused conservatives and republicans at being wrong, and liberals and democrats as right, and I have responded with undeniable facts, causing you to create straw men, change the subject, run off to another thread, or cite liberal pundits.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Time and again you have accused conservatives and republicans at being wrong, and liberals and democrats as right, and I have responded with undeniable facts, causing you to create straw men, change the subject, run off to another thread, or cite liberal pundits.



No one seems to agree with that here.  We all think you just reply with  and snotty comments.  

Your shit is right wing spin and I'm sure you think my stuff is lefty spin.  

I understand you don't get my stuff.

I get your stuff.  i just disagree with it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 24, 2008)

Only in your mind Glock


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Time and again you have accused conservatives and republicans at being wrong, and liberals and democrats as right, and I have responded with undeniable facts, causing you to create straw men, change the subject, run off to another thread, or cite liberal pundits.



Where are these undeniable facts.


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 24, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> White America, welcome to life under black rule.


Itll be a societal cluster f**k just like the 3rd world African nations....pillage and plunder mark it down...This's the American future under OBAMA...social racial tensions will skyrocket....
Atlas Shrugs: Kenya's killing fields
HYMAN: Obama's Kenya ghosts
BBC News | AFRICA | Kenya's slum war
Zimbabwe war veterans threaten Tsvangirai over deal - Yahoo! News
Rwanda: Accountability for War Crimes and Genocide: Special Reports: U.S. Institute of Peace


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Not at all.  You seem to have a problem with wiki despite the truth of it's posted information.  So, please, let's see you whip out anything that is MORE exact on the Lincoln protectionism.. Come on, tootsie.. Show us how that big bad northeastern engineering education is like the stay puft marshmallow man tromping through the NYC of our wiki sources!


You routinely dismiss sources that you consider biased and I treated you and your friend to the same. My response to you about wikipedia has nothing to do with Lincoln's opinions on tariffs, which is itself tangential to the discussion that was taking place, and again I have not commented on or expressed interest in.


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Oct 24, 2008)

Drudge report posted that? HAHAHAHAHAHA! drudge is a idiot hack limbaugh wannabe and both spew halftruths and lies and opinions and try and call it facts.....what a joke!


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 24, 2008)

Drudge is reporting, "She made it up".


----------



## doeton (Oct 24, 2008)

may be someone challenged this volunteer to a boxing match.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh good for him.

What else is he supposed to do?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Where are these undeniable facts.


 http://www.usmessageboard.com/858840-post167.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/858383-post123.html


----------



## del (Oct 24, 2008)

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> Drudge report posted that? HAHAHAHAHAHA! drudge is a idiot hack limbaugh wannabe and both spew halftruths and lies and opinions and try and call it facts.....what a joke!



from drudge....

kdka.com - McCain Campaign Volunteer Confessed To Making Up Story Of Attack


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/858840-post167.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/858383-post123.html




Are you insane?


----------



## Gem (Oct 24, 2008)

Hope she is prosecuted and charged for the time and money she wasted the Pittsburgh Police Department.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope she gets the mental health care she needs.

I also hope the rest of you McCrusty supporters do the same.


----------



## DavidS (Oct 24, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Drudge is reporting, "She made it up".



Matt Drudge has egg on his face after posting this in beg, red letters yesterday. Drudge is right, the media IS dead. No respectable journalist would've ever said anything about this until they confirmed its accuracy. Instead, FauxNews and Drudge jumped right no the gun pointing to the world what Obama supporters are like.


This is just nuts.


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Oct 24, 2008)

its good he posted the story of her admitting to lying but it still does not take away from the fact that he is very conservative and is too hasty in posting stuff without knowing facts,,,anything to brand liberals as the evil ones at any and all costs...fixed noise, limbaugh, beck.....drudge, all the same in my book, very little if any fair and balanced news reporting(for some of those i use that term VERY loosely) same with what you call most corporate "liberal media, i get my news mostly from independent alternative news sources like Home | AlterNet and buzzflash.com which is a great source of articles from all sources, abc news is the only one of the big 3 I trust.



> Get all your news from a corporate company
> Trade in your opinon for a gallon of gasoline
> Go!





> We've been given answers
> Still we're walking cancers
> Dressed up as a life



Sick Puppies song Cancer


----------



## Care4all (Oct 24, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Drudge:
> 
> 'B' CARVED INTO 20-YEAR OLD WOMAN'S FACE... DEVELOPING...



they cops made this victim take a lie detector test...guess she was making things up, or they think she is?

just heard that on the news...and they are not releasing her results....have more questions to ask her????

what's going on????  who knows?


----------



## doeton (Oct 24, 2008)

i don't see the big deal in reporting it.

if someone claims it happened it could be news.

but it should have been taken with a grain of salt....kind of like all news stories.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 24, 2008)

She confessed to making it up already


----------



## doeton (Oct 24, 2008)

who carved the b in her face then?


----------



## del (Oct 24, 2008)

doeton said:


> who carved the b in her face then?



she probably did it herself.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Oct 24, 2008)

What kind of idiot carves a B in their face to lie about getting beat up by an Obama supporter.  This woman get the Dumbass of the year award.  14 pages of posts on this topic and its all lies.  LOL


----------



## The Paperboy (Oct 24, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Matt Drudge has egg on his face after posting this in beg, red letters yesterday. Drudge is right, the media IS dead. No respectable journalist would've ever said anything about this until they confirmed its accuracy. Instead, FauxNews and Drudge jumped right no the gun pointing to the world what Obama supporters are like.
> 
> 
> This is just nuts.



Please, David. Drudge links stories, period. He is know for being sensational. It's what he does. 

What should have you concerned is when the VP nominee of a major political party guarantees an international crisis and the "paper of record" makes no mention of it but instead runs front page stories on the VP nominees wardrobe for two days running.

You seem like a person of intelligence. Doesn't this strike you as just a little scary?


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 24, 2008)

That is why its backwards, she looked in a mirror to scratch it.

OOPPPSSS!


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> 1.	Bush fought a war. Wars cost lots of money. And he isn&#8217;t conservative.
> 2.	Show me where they _censored_. Liberals are trying to re-impose the &#8220;Fairness Doctrine&#8221; which will silence pundits like Limbaugh.
> 3.	Actually, it was the Democrats who invented Fannie and Freddie, staffed them with Democrats who used the profits to contribute to Democrat campaigns, forced the banks to lend to people who couldn&#8217;t afford it, causing the housing bubble, and forced Fannie and Freddie to buy the risky loans.
> 4.	The Liberal base is actively pursuing gun bans.
> ...


Exactly right, both Clinton and Obama(ACORN) had ties to and strong armed freddie and fannie  Hidden Clinton &#8220;Success Story&#8221;: Fannie Mae subprime loans for minorities and Obama suied UPDATED: Obama Sued Citibank Under CRA to Force it to Make Bad Loans | Media Circus
Its my belief that we are in the early stages of societal civil war, if they try to abolish the second amendment or ban guns (basically the same) "we the people will be at WAR" we will have no choice as the scales will be truely unbalanced and the USA would end up like the 3rd world nation of Kenya subjected to black-market machete butchers.
States succession thereby should be in order with Texas as her capital, Texas rangers as national police, split all national interest right down the center, keeping the original constitution intact, reconstructing the last 50 years or so of amendments and bad laws...adopting a strict constitutionalist mandate..
If you lose what you believe in, youve lost your soul.......Whitelion


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 24, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> Please, David. Drudge links stories, period. He is know for being sensational. It's what he does.
> 
> What should have you concerned is when the VP nominee of a major political party guarantees an international crisis and the "paper of record" makes no mention of it but instead runs front page stories on the VP nominees wardrobe for two days running.
> 
> You seem like a person of intelligence. Doesn't this strike you as just a little scary?



Makes no mention of it?

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/23/us/politics/23campaign.html?ref=us

Whoops...

Oh, and he didn't "guarantee" an international crisis.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

Paperboy.  The story you posted turns out to be garbage and you hide behind the Biden story.

Every president will be tested early on by our enemies.

wow, Biden just gave away the ship.

Keep posting your crap.  It's always somewhat amuzing.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

Please identify this liberal base that is pursuing gun bans.

Fannie and Freddie were also involved with some Republicans.

Get over it.

This time the right person will actually be elected, not selected.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

CRA did not cause the collapse.  That is pure right wing spin.

Go find the percentage of loans by type that were involved in this housing collapse.

Get used to saying President Obama.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 24, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> You know, you really shouldn't post RUMORS on here until you have SOLID PROOF of something.
> 
> This "headline" of yours is yellow journalism, which I'm sure you are an expert at doing. You are so one sided and close minded for someone who is "reporting" the news, I'm surprised you're not a Republican plant or a Fox News Reject.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, again, I was* right* about wingnutnewsboy and his false stories. 

Do us all a favor, and:

*Think* before you post again newsboy, will ya?


----------



## jillian (Oct 24, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> You know, you really shouldn't post RUMORS on here until you have SOLID PROOF of something.
> 
> This "headline" of yours is yellow journalism, which I'm sure you are an expert at doing. You are so one sided and close minded for someone who is "reporting" the news, I'm surprised you're not a Republican plant or a Fox News Reject.
> 
> ...



You kidding? He was wetting himself at the thought that one of his pure McCain supporters got attacked by a big bad Obama supporter. He couldn't wait to post it.

But Drudge only posts headlines,eh? 

You betcha!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 24, 2008)

jillian said:


> You kidding? He was wetting himself at the thought that one of his pure McCain supporters got attacked by a big bad Obama supporter. He couldn't wait to post it.
> 
> But Drudge only posts headlines,eh?
> 
> You betcha!



Wonder if he'll post an apology?


----------



## Navy1960 (Oct 24, 2008)

You know everytime I sit at my desk and have refilled my coffee, I see this elephant taking a big dump in that bag and ruins my coffee moment for me. lol.  As for this woman, I only know what I have seen of it so far, and can only say that this,  this story seems a little fishy to me.  Her eyes are obviously bruised , and her cheek obviously has a backwards B scratched in it.  The only thing  I will say is this, I was not there so as I as not there I will apply this.  " All things being equal the simple explaination is usually the right one"


----------



## del (Oct 24, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Wonder if he'll post an apology?



who? for what? the woman claimed she was attacked because of her mccain sticker, it made the news, and the woman proved to be lying. seems to me the only one who needs to apologize is the woman. am i missing something?


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Oct 24, 2008)

Drudge or any conversative pundit post apologies? yeah right ;-p they are all good and truthful and all libs are evil monsters....dont hold your breath for an apology, WILL NOT HAPPEN!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 24, 2008)

del said:


> who? for what? the woman claimed she was attacked because of her mccain sticker, it made the news, and the woman proved to be lying. seems to me the only one who needs to apologize is the woman. am i missing something?



I'm talking about reporting the story before it had any substance. Again, it's not the first time he's done this, and we are calling him out on it. Go read the first page of this 15 page thread to see what I mean.

I thought when someone reported stories on here, they were supposed to back it up with a link, which he didn't do. 

No biggie, carry on.

We will just have to wait for his next sensational headline I guess.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 24, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm talking about reporting the story before it had any substance. Again, it's not the first time he's done this, and we are calling him out on it. Go read the first page of this 15 page thread to see what I mean.
> 
> I thought when someone reported stories on here, they were supposed to back it up with a link, which he didn't do.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but of course he doesn't have any credibility anyway, so what difference does it make?


----------



## del (Oct 24, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm talking about reporting the story before it had any substance. Again, it's not the first time he's done this, and we are calling him out on it. Go read the first page of this 15 page thread to see what I mean.
> 
> I thought when someone reported stories on here, they were supposed to back it up with a link, which he didn't do.
> 
> ...



i'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 24, 2008)

del said:


> i'm on the edge of my seat.



Don't fall!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I agree with you, but of course he doesn't have any credibility anyway, so what difference does it make?




True dat.


----------



## del (Oct 24, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Don't fall!



it's okay, i have one of those bracelet dealies in case i can't get up.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 24, 2008)

del said:


> it's okay, i have one of those bracelet dealies in case i can't get up.



Do the lights go on and off when you get excited watching sports too? 


 GO PATS!


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Yes they were small L liberal.
> 
> Lincoln's taxes were to raise funds to fight the Civil Way. FDR's were for WW2. What's your point with that?




Published on Thursday, February 10, 2005 by CommonDreams.org 
ThomHartmann.com - Progressives and Democrats: Assert Your Brand!

When progressives and Democrats think of how Bush voters understand the word "Republican," they assume these folks are thinking "pro-life"; "moral values"; privatization and deregulation; "free trade"; lower taxes; and stripping power from what Republicans call "special interests," like labor unions and groups advocating rights for women, gays, and other minorities. 
But that's not the picture average Americans think of when they hear the words "Republican" or "conservative." 

Instead, like any good brand, the words "Republican" and "conservative" evoke feelings as much as pictures. The main feeling is one of identity: "My tribe." The main picture is the brand's logo - the American flag. At a deeper level, they carry pictures, stories, and feelings of NASCAR, Budweiser, the American flag, "standing tough" and "standing tall" in the world, and pulling yourself up by your bootstraps 

Progressives, liberals, and Democrats have failed to apply this simple reality, and therefore have allowed conservatives to define our brands for us. The very sophisticated effort to do this has been led by Gingrich, Luntz, and Limbaugh, three men who understand the psychology of branding, and have used it to sell the Republican party and the word "conservative" to Americans with all the zeal - and all the cash - used by other famous brands like Coke, Levi's, and Wal-Mart. 

The largest lights of the Democratic Party - it's founder, Thomas Jefferson, and it's two most famous recent presidents, FDR and LBJ - knew their brand and their identity, and brought the majority of Americans along with them. The largest landslide Democratic election victories of the 20th century were FDR's after he introduced the New Deal, and LBJ's after he introduced the Great Society. Their logo was the flag, and their identity was average working people, and those who aspire to the economic and educational middle class. 
Later, Madison - also a member of Jefferson's Democratic Republican Party (which dropped the "Republican" from its name in the 1830s, although the Welcome to the White House website now lists Jefferson, Madison, Monroe, and John Quincy Adams - the first four Democratic presidents - as "Republicans") would write, "No nation could preserve its freedom in the midst of continual warfare."


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 24, 2008)

Gloat if you will McCain Campaign Volunteer Admits Alleged Attack Was a Hoax - FOXNews.com Elections


----------



## Silence (Oct 24, 2008)

WhiteLion said:


> Gloat if you will McCain Campaign Volunteer Admits Alleged Attack Was a Hoax - FOXNews.com Elections



I doubt anyone will feel like gloating.

I find it sad that this women felt the need to do this.  It reminds me of Susan Smith and how she tried to blame a black man of murdering her sons.  It plays to the worst parts of our country.  There will be those who actually believe this woman WAS attacked and that it's some vast cover-up to help Obama steal the presidency.  

It's pathetic.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 24, 2008)

well lets see all the conservatives who were so outraged etc.....what ya got to say now...it was obvious from the beginning it was a fake..just like the vp candidate...yet yall jumped on it like a duck on a june bug....so desperate for anything to make mccain/palin ticket loook good.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 24, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> well lets see all the conservatives who were so outraged etc.....what ya got to say now...it was obvious from the beginning it was a fake..just like the vp candidate...yet yall jumped on it like a duck on a june bug....so desperate for anything to make mccain/palin ticket loook good.





What I got to say is cry me a river. After all the trumped up bullshit you have hit Palin with and never apologized for, and remember Rathergate? Anybody ever apologize to the boys down in Durham? btw that nut case who should be in prison for falsely accusing those boys is getting ready to publish a book. So cry me a river.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra (Oct 24, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> You liberals are funnee as hell, soon as news came about a McCain supporter yelling "kill him" you ran with it. creamed all over yerselves with the wickedness of McCain's crowds. No someone gets her face carved by an Obama supporter and yer biding yer time, trying to find a way to condone it..
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm an ass all right. and proud to be one.


 

actually, the thing seems to point to her having done it to herself, in a mirror, which is why *the "B" is BACKWARDS! ! ! ! *


----------



## Ravi (Oct 24, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> What I got to say is cry me a river. After all the trumped up bullshit you have hit Palin with and never apologized for, and remember Rathergate? Anybody ever apologize to the boys down in Durham? btw that nut case who should be in prison for falsely accusing those boys is getting ready to publish a book. So cry me a river.


No one has hit Palin with anything trumped up. And pretending a black man did something like this is race baiting and racist in the extreme. And the fact that you condone it is very telling.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 24, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> What I got to say is cry me a river. After all the trumped up bullshit you have hit Palin with and never apologized for, and remember Rathergate? Anybody ever apologize to the boys down in Durham? btw that nut case who should be in prison for falsely accusing those boys is getting ready to publish a book. So cry me a river.





Durham had nothing to do with any election.

What is it Palin was accused of that she didnt do?

Bush's records are still missing so you cant even prove Rather was wrong.


Now this was a couple fo weeks before an election and obviously a race baiting case.

You are one sick person.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 24, 2008)

Ravi said:


> No one has hit Palin with anything trumped up. And pretending a black man did something like this is race baiting and racist in the extreme. And the fact that you condone it is very telling.






not true, not true, everything you have ran with turned out to be untrue. Oh and as far as racing baiting goes you conveniently passed over the entire Durham situation. my my my


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> well lets see all the conservatives who were so outraged etc.....what ya got to say now...it was obvious from the beginning it was a fake..just like the vp candidate...yet yall jumped on it like a duck on a june bug....so desperate for anything to make mccain/palin ticket loook good.


 How could this, if true, made McCAin-Palin _loook _good? That seems like more of the zero-sum-gain philosophy that you liberals have.


----------



## Gem (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm going to ask this in all seriousness and sincerity...and I'm going to ask it knowing full well the type of responses I'm going to get...

Can we all, _please_ take a deep breath and try to regain some intellectual honesty here?

The liberals on the board who are freaking out about apologies need to really take a step back and ask yourselves if this is the type of political discourse you want to be party to...and yes, in this instance, conservatives who jumped on this story need to ask if you wanted the story to be true more than you wanted to think about whether or not it sounded true.

The Drudge Report is known for posting stories fast and dirty.  Everyone with half a brain recognizes this and understands that stories posted on the site are going to be updated frequently or disproved and recanted.  The Drudge Report has never claimed otherwise...and it was the first site to put up that the woman's story was being questioned by the Pittsburgh Police AND one of the first to put up the fact that the story was a hoax.

Drudge Report does NOT need to apologize for being a site that posts breaking news stories before they have fully played out and updates them as needed!  We do not need to apologize for reading the stories and responding to them as they appear and change and evolve!

This nonsense about not discussing anything until it is fully played out is just that....NONSENSE.  Did we not discuss the Duke Lacrosse Rape case until it was all over?  Did we not discuss whether Sarah Palin's son was really her grandson?  Have we refrained from discussing Tasergate?  

No, of course not...this is a DISCUSSION BOARD!!!!  Should articles be taken with a grain of salt?  Absolutely... But there are examples of this happening on BOTH sides of the political spectrum...and we all need to stop with this PHONY FALSE OUTRAGE and DEMANDING OF APOLOGIES.

Its just pathetic...and seriously...we're all better than that.

If you got all wrapped up in this story, believed it was true...got angry at the imaginary attacker...well, lesson learned...be a bit more skeptical about these types of stories.

I was completely one of the people who discussed the Michelle Obama story at length because of the questions I already have about their previous statements and stories.  I'm glad that the hotel story was a fake...it is one less example I have of them acting as "do as I say, not what I do" politicians.

But it doesn't mean that the discussion wasn't interesting or valid...and I certainly don't have to apologize to anyone for commenting on it - especially since I am not claiming that it is still true. 

If you thought that this most recent story seemed phony...like so many people did on BOTH the Left AND THE RIGHT...great...you were right this time - you, me, and Michelle Malkin can go have a beer and toast how brilliant we are.  

I'm concerned about the faux-outrage that seems to be becoming "the norm" here.  We discuss developing stories all the time...to say that we aren't going to discuss anything until its fully developed and vetted is nonsense.

Seriously...with all due respect for all the points expressed here...this board is getting a bit out of control.  We all need to exhale a bit and remember that we're just people with differing opinions who, for the most part, want what is best for our country.  We're going to discuss things that turn out to be true or not true...or this is going to turn into a very quiet board.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2008)

NOW it's all about taking a step back....


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 24, 2008)

http://whatreallyhappened.com/IMAGES/Barack_Strikes_Again.jpg


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

glockmail said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/858840-post167.html
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/858383-post123.html



I could argue every point you made.

Here is your homework son.

ThomHartmann.com - Midnight Ride of the Rabble

Let's be blunt. The real agenda of the new conservatives is nothing less than the destruction of democracy in the United States of America. And feudalism is one of their weapons. 
In their brave new world, corporations are more suited to governance than are the unpredictable rabble called citizens. Corporations should control politics, control the commons, control health care, control our airwaves, control the "free" market, and even control our schools. Although corporations can't vote, these new conservatives claim they should have human rights, like privacy from government inspections of their political activity and the free speech right to lie to politicians and citizens in PR and advertising. Although corporations don't need to breathe fresh air or drink pure water, these new conservatives would hand over to them the power to self-regulate poisonous emissions into our air and water. 
The modern-day conservative movement began with Federalists Alexander Hamilton and John Adams, who argued that for a society to be stable it must have a governing elite, and this elite must be separate both in power and privilege from what Adams referred to as "the rabble." Their Federalist party imploded in the early 19th Century, in large part because of public revulsion over Federalist elitism, a symptom of which was Adams' signing the Alien and Sedition Acts. (If you've only read the Republican biographies of John Adams, you probably don't remember these laws, even though they were the biggest thing to have happened in Adams' entire four years in office, and the reason why the citizens of America voted him out of office, and voted Jefferson - who loudly and publicly opposed the Acts - in. They were a 1797 version of the Patriot Act and Patriot II, with startlingly similar language.) 
Destroyed by their embrace of this early form of despotism, the Federalists were replaced first in the early 1800s by the short-lived Whigs and then, starting with Lincoln, by the modern-day Republicans, who, after Lincoln's death, firmly staked out their ancestral Federalist position as the party of wealthy corporate and private interests. And now, under the disguise of the word "conservative" (classical conservatives like Teddy Roosevelt and Dwight Eisenhower are rolling in their graves), these old-time feudalists have nearly completed their takeover of our great nation. 
"Do you want government bureaucrats deciding which doctor you can see?" asked the conservatives, over and over again. As a yes/no question, the answer was pretty simple for most Americans: no. But, as is so often the case when conservatives try to influence public opinion, the true issue wasn't honestly stated. 
The real question was: "Do you want government bureaucrats - who are answerable to elected officials and thus subject to the will of 'We, The People' - making decisions about your healthcare, or would you rather have corporate bureaucrats - who are answerable only to their CEOs and work in a profit-driven environment - making decisions about your healthcare?"


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

> How could this, if true, made McCAin-Palin loook good?



Seriously asked?

It was done to make the Dems and Barack look bad.  

Of all people, you know that.


----------



## Silence (Oct 24, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> What I got to say is cry me a river. After all the trumped up bullshit you have hit Palin with and never apologized for, and remember Rathergate? Anybody ever apologize to the boys down in Durham? btw that nut case who should be in prison for falsely accusing those boys is getting ready to publish a book. So cry me a river.



you're totally one of those people who feels one thing justifies another aren't you?

and the boys in Durham have NOTHING to do with this incident so why even bring it up?  

I think the problem I see on this board is that there seems to be NOTHING the Cons won't lie about and even when caught in their lies they still make excuses.  

The most glaringly obvious things revolve around the story a week or so ago about the "interview" Michelle Obama supposedly gave to the AFP which turned out to be utter bullshit.  The Cons just spit it out and then ran 

Then there was the hotel story...again total bullshit that the Cons spit out and then ran when it was proven false. 

Now we have some crazy ass McCain supporter trying to race bait by saying she was attacked by a black Obama supporter and the Cons spit it out, jumped on it, basically called for this imaginary man's balls to be chopped off and when it's proven false they are nowhere to be found.  

you all make shit up and then act as if the liberals on this board are supposed to just laugh it off and politics as usual.  

Willow, you tell me one story, other than Trig, about Palin that has been put out there about Palin that later proved to be totally and completely false and without merit, either by connection to her husband (AIP) or some other connection.  


it's *bullshit*


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 24, 2008)

Thom Hartmann is one of the pundits who isn't a screamer or a shouter, but lays out the facts and let's you decide.



> not true, not true, everything you have ran with turned out to be untrue



I bet you can't post all that.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 24, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> Thom Hartmann is one of the pundits who isn't a screamer or a shouter, but lays out the facts and let's you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can't post all that.



And Thom Hartmann has conservatives on all the time and lets them speak.  Rush never does that.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 24, 2008)

Silence said:


> you're totally one of those people who feels one thing justifies another aren't you?
> 
> and the boys in Durham have NOTHING to do with this incident so why even bring it up?
> 
> ...





you reap what ya sow babe, suck it up and move on.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I could argue every point you made.....


 Then do so.


----------



## editec (Oct 24, 2008)

Contessa_Sharra said:


> actually, the thing seems to point to her having done it to herself, in a mirror, which is why *the "B" is BACKWARDS! ! ! ! *


 

Oh my dog, I hadn't heard that.

What a forking moron!


----------



## WhiteLion (Oct 24, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> Please identify this liberal base that is pursuing gun bans.
> 
> Fannie and Freddie were also involved with some Republicans.
> 
> ...


You probably still wouldnt believe it...You dont have to completely abolish the 2nd Amendment to take the guns, high taxes on handgun and hunting equipt, over regulated policies, etc etc...
Newsmax.com &#8211; Obama Wants NRA Ads Banned
NewsMax - America's News Page


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 24, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> And Thom Hartmann has conservatives on all the time and lets them speak.  Rush never does that.



That's because that's not what Rush does. He's a commentator, not an interviewer.

Once in a while he'll have one person or another on for a few minutes, but he absolutely isn't a journalist. He's a commentator, and he states it baldly. He's there to get the facts out and explain them. Not to eat up time letting this person and that present their side of anything. He takes what they say elsewhere and  he puts it out there.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 24, 2008)

WhiteLion said:


> The reason the B is backward is because the bassakward dumbdown obama nut couldnt spell... can you understand this you brainless fruitloop....


She did it herself and as someone who has had a black eye recently, it turns purple bright purple first not literally black!


----------



## xaxeptance449 (Oct 24, 2008)

Now that the story is debunked will McCaininites bring it up again?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 24, 2008)

> Shock: Mccain Campaign Volunteer Attacked And Mutilated In Pittsburgh



The lady admitted she made the whole thing up.   

And to think, you bush voters were wagging your fingers at libs yesterday, demanding we recognize the validity of this "attack."


Ladies and gentlemen, *this is the face of EVIL*





What kind of sick and twisted republican carves a B in her cheek while looking in the mirror, and then pulls the time-tested race card out and blames it on a black man - and by extension, on Obama?  

What kind of sick witch does that shit?  A McCain campaign worker, evidently.


----------



## oreo (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> The lady admitted she made the whole thing up.
> 
> And to think, you bush voters were wagging your fingers at libs yesterday, demanding we recognize the validity of this "attack."
> 
> ...




I am a McCain supporter--but this picture looks a little suspicious to me.  In fact, it look like some lip stick?  There's no way that this is a "fresh" carved out cut.

I kind of doubt this is a McCain worker, ha.ha.  Who would want her.  This did come out on the Drudge report, but I have not heard another word about it, so I imagine it's some kind of gimic--from a nut case.

Nut Cases are on both sides, by the way.


----------



## oreo (Oct 24, 2008)

CornbreadOracle said:


> Damn.
> 
> This is all too "Susan Smith" for me.    I never believed her either, and for the same reason -- the crazy look in her eyes.    My gut is just telling me that this woman carved the B in her own face.
> 
> ...




I totally agree with you & I am a McCain supporter.  You know what this looks like to me--as we used to do this-decades ago-when I was a younster.  Stupid yes--but I think this woman took a typical pencil eraser & had someone take some skin off.  Lucky for her, the skin will come back soon.  We used to do it to carve a very temporary tatoo on our arms, ha.ha.  A little painful, I might add. 

It's definitely not a real permanent tattoo, & there's no way someone took a knife to her face & did that.  It's too rounded & proportionately distinctive.  I don't think even a plastic surgeon could make it that good, ha.ha.

Who is spinning this one on the right?  I heard it came out on Drudge report yesterday, but have not heard another word about it.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 24, 2008)

oreo said:


> I totally agree with you & I am a McCain supporter.  You know what this looks like to me--as we used to do this-decades ago-when I was a younster.  Stupid yes--but I think this woman took a typical pencil eraser & had someone take some skin off.  Lucky for her, the skin will come back soon.  We used to do it to carve a very temporary tatoo on our arms, ha.ha.  A little painful, I might add.
> 
> It's definitely not a real permanent tattoo, & there's no way someone took a knife to her face & did that.  It's too rounded & proportionately distinctive.  I don't think even a plastic surgeon could make it that good, ha.ha.



oreo, if you can get CNN, turn it on. Or go to www.cnn.com.

They have all the facts of this story as it unfolds.


----------



## JennyFever (Oct 25, 2008)

This is so sad it's almost funny.

I can't believe this was important enough to Ashley to dot her own eye and carve a backwards "B" on her face, but not enough to go ahead and withdraw the $60 she said she lost from the ATM and throw it away to make it look like she was mugged.

I had a roommate that tried to pull something like this once, and this is bringing back so many memories...He was short on rent at Xmas time, and planned on returning gifts to come up with the cash.  Unfortunately, he didn't get any gift receipts with his presents and was SOL.  The other roomies and I were sitting around a couple days before rent was due and he walks in and heads immediately upstairs to the bathroom.  Five minutes later he is back downstairs with a red mark on his cheek and no rent money.  He tells us some story about getting jumped at the bank, about 3/4 mile from the house.  Claims they took his cash for rent and his ID along with his wallet.

The next day, a roomie is walking down our street and finds pieces of his ID scattered in the gutter.

When confronted with these pieces of evidence, the roommate claimed the muggers must have destroyed his ID and threw it away.  It was unclear why they would have come to our street to strew about the pieces, but they must have had their reasons.

Point being, desperate people do desperate things.  This young woman must be really, really worked up about the possibility of McCain losing.  Wonder how she got that way?

BTW, I love how Limbaugh, et al. are treated like credible sources until they are proved blatantly wrong.  Then their supporters are quick to point out that they are not journalists.


----------



## editec (Oct 25, 2008)

Another goofy story brought to us by a media which doesn't understand what's important because the people it appeals to don't understand what's important.

Assume this story was true for a moment

My response to that would still be :_ So what?_

All this story would have proven (just as it is proving now, only in the other direction) is that some people are freakin' nuts.

The more disturbing part of this story is that some of us think this gives one team or the other political ammunition to attack the other team.

It's fucking childish, but that's what our politics have become.

Children screaming at other children across the playground.

Meanwhile the Master Class picks our pockets.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 25, 2008)

editec said:


> Another goofy story brought to us by a media which doesn't understand what's important because the people it appeals to don't understand what's important.
> 
> Assume this story was true for a moment
> 
> ...




Yeah, but this story sounded kind of like bullshit from day one.  A cursory review of this thread shows liberals thinking this story might be bullshit.  

C'mon, a white McCain campaign worker got attacked by a six foot four scary black man because she had a McCain bumper sticker, and then he carved a "B" into her cheek???  That doesn't pass the smell test. 

And yet Cons totally fell for it, and were wagging their finger indignantly at liberals and demanding that we accept the validity of this story.  

And oddly enough, when this girl admitted she lied, the finger-wagging cons have not revisted this thread.  Any ideas why they haven't?


----------



## mattskramer (Oct 25, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I may be an ass but I wasn't wrong was I?



????


----------



## Toro (Oct 25, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> What kind of idiot carves a B in their face to lie about getting beat up by an Obama supporter.  This woman get the Dumbass of the year award.  14 pages of posts on this topic and its all lies.  LOL



Maybe she's a Boston Bruins fan and she was trying to carve this







Then, when she realized she was doing it backwards, she got all embarrassed and made up the story about Obama...


----------



## Ravi (Oct 25, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Yeah, but this story sounded kind of like bullshit from day one.  A cursory review of this thread shows liberals thinking this story might be bullshit.
> 
> C'mon, a white McCain campaign worker got attacked by a six foot four scary black man because she had a McCain bumper sticker, and then he carved a "B" into her cheek???  That doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> ...


Check them out in the birth certificate thread, the Cons have fallen for another pile of BS...none of the wingers have bothered to check the newsmax story against a credible outlet...the lawsuit has been thrown out.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 25, 2008)

They had a picture of  her on the news as she was being escorted by the police.

I didn't see the B or the black eye.

Apparently she has a history of mental issues. 

As in being a Republican.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Oct 25, 2008)

Ali, Rush does not deal with facts.

He uses whatever he can to keep his audience happy.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 25, 2008)

editec said:


> Another goofy story brought to us by a media which doesn't understand what's important because the people it appeals to don't understand what's important.
> 
> Assume this story was true for a moment
> 
> ...



I second that.

It's absolutely mind-blowing how dumb American politics have become .. and how child-like American voters are.


----------

